

Him by Hall, helping distributed teams feel less lonely - lennysan
https://hall.com/him-by-hall

======
Kluny
Well, that's a wonderful mustache, but the page is pretty useless without an
explanation of how you accomplish what you claim to do. Maybe you should hold
off on the launch til you're actually ready to launch.

~~~
jessie1003
Thanks for the comment, Kuny. Unfortunately, due to the sophisticated
technology used to create Him (as well as heeding our lawyers' advice) we can
not yet disclose much about the product. However, we give a basic summary
here: [https://hall.com/blog/him-by-hall/](https://hall.com/blog/him-by-hall/)

You will have to wait until May 15, 2014, to truly meet (and love) Him.

Thank you again for your comments and concerns!

The Hall Staff

